# Fatima Jinnah Vs. Ameer Ur Din



## MtheThird (Aug 27, 2010)

SO. Everyone will be busy making up their preference lists these days, and I wanted to ask for your opinion, regarding which is preferable: Ameer ud din Medical College or FJMC? And why. REASONS are very important. Both are in Lahore, of course. 

I would like to hear what FJites have to say about the standard within FJ nowadays, if there is anyone of you reading this, please share your thoughts!


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Ameer ud Din is a new college whereas FJ is an old and established institute. Ameer ud Din is still going to need a couple of years to gain a repute. In any case, FJ might have its flaws but it's still ranked among the top 3 in Lahore afterall and it's probably due to a good reason. So I would advise you to put FJ above Ameer ud Din in the preference list.


----------



## MtheThird (Aug 27, 2010)

I appreciate your answer, and you've presented a valid point, of course. However, FJ's standing as a good institution still concerns me. Maybe it's the old stereotype, but I can't seem to banish it >.< 

''Officials at the Health Department?s Technical Wing believe AMC will be the fourth on the merit list this year after King Edward Medical University (KEMU), Allama Iqbal Medical College and Services Institute of Medical Sciences (SIMS).''

The above quote was cited in this article: Medical education: Ameeruddin College to start classes in PGMI building – The Express Tribune
Also, FJ currently ranks at #4, not #3 and if the above prediction is true, AMC will be above FJ, but that is all relative and debatable.

If you could answer one more question, that is, based solely on its credibility as an institution i.e. academics, teachers, environment to an extent, is FJ better than RMC and PMC?
At the end of the day, won't the graduates from all govt. colleges be given the same degree, issued by the UHS? :/


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

*Go for FJMC Insted of AMC Bcz FJMC Is Old and Produce Better Graduates Till Now and Has a Repute*



mthethird said:


> i appreciate your answer, and you've presented a valid point, of course. However, fj's standing as a good institution still concerns me. Maybe it's the old stereotype, but i can't seem to banish it >.<
> 
> ''officials at the health department?s technical wing believe amc will be the fourth on the merit list this year after king edward medical university (kemu), allama iqbal medical college and services institute of medical sciences (sims).''
> 
> ...


go for fjmc


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

FJMC is not only a well-known medical college but a creditable one as well. And according to most of the expert opinions, FJMC is held above RMC and PMC. Secondly, FJ has merit lower than SIMS *as its All-Girls and boys donot contribute their merits* but its prestige is still many-folds higher than SIMS.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Fj all the way is very good college of repute and academics, see the prospectus you will get it. Amc requires years to gain importance

- - - Updated - - -

what is your aggregate MtheThird ????


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

MtheThird said:


> SO. Everyone will be busy making up their preference lists these days, and I wanted to ask for your opinion, regarding which is preferable: Ameer ud din Medical College or FJMC? And why. REASONS are very important. Both are in Lahore, of course.
> 
> I would like to hear what FJites have to say about the standard within FJ nowadays, if there is anyone of you reading this, please share your thoughts!


prefer SIMS over these two colleges...!


----------



## MtheThird (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you all for your contribution! Agreed the FJ is a well established institution and AMC will have to work and wait till it can climb up. The thing that bothers me about this whole system is the way the merit list is treated. The merit list is based on the students' preference. SIMS rose from 11th to 5th position when self-finance was eliminated. It didn't rise on basis of superior teaching or facilities, or may be it did .We have no definite way of knowing what school is considered a good school by the authorities because the merit list can change according to the students's fancy. We have know way of knowing the exact criteria of the students' judgement, and even if we do, are prospective students' the best judge of an institute they are not yet a part of? Excuse my rant, please. I'm straying off topic. 

Anyhow, my aggregate is such that I can safely fall under FJ according to last year's list, but SIMS will only be a possibility if the merit falls by a couple of decimal points. 

Good luck, everyone! InshaAllah, things are bound to work out for the best.


----------



## aysha chaudhary (Oct 21, 2012)

whats your aggregate MthThird? In my point of view FJ is much better!


----------



## MtheThird (Aug 27, 2010)

The funny thing is. If the merit increases significantly (ie more than a few decimal points), I won't even fall under FJ. Haha.
But onward we must trudge and hope for the best, right? 
What do you guys think about going to RMC vs. going to Ameerudin? (I'm a Lahori)


----------



## Iqra19 (Oct 3, 2012)

I think Ameer ud din is the better option compared to RMC as its affiliated hospital is one of the best in lahore.... Moreover, its in your own city...


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

AMC vs. FJ was kind of a no-brainer 

The real question is RMC vs. AMC. I was in the exact same situation ie. being a Lahori and all plus having merit enough for RMC but I had to make a difficult decision. I chose AMC over RMC for the sole reason that I have to study in a certain college for five years. I can't make a four hour drive on every weekend. These things matter. It would be practical for you to join a college in Lahore.

True, RMC is old and has a good repute but give Ameer ud Din some time and it will rise to the ranks of top universities, being in Lahore and all. It is also affiliated with Lahore General Hospital which is a huge plus. People will say it's new and unknown but look at SIMS. Some years ago it started from the same building Ameer ud Din is in now and look where it is at. I hope this helped.

On a side-note what do you guys think Ameer-ud Din's merit will be? 84-85 is a safe bet I think


----------



## Iqra19 (Oct 3, 2012)

But what about the faculty in Ameer ud Din???? And Hostels??? These things matter too....


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

The faculty will be the same that taught at PGMI. Considering that, those teachers would be very good because they were teaching at post-graduate level. About hostel, they have the same hostels where SIMS students are living now.

To be honest, I visited their campus and they told me they would arrange hostels once the classes started. Don't go by the looks of the college because they are very underwhelming lol.


----------



## MtheThird (Aug 27, 2010)

@Grimes Thanks for the honest insight, and I'm inclined to agree with you on the AMC vs RMC front. No doubt, given a few years AMC will rise to the ranks of SIMS and will no doubt leave FJ behind. It is more practical. I get what you mean about AMC looking rather underwhelming and though it is a superficial matter, we'll have to be there for 5 years X.X The thought kind of makes me sad. But if faculty wise, AMC is better than RMC, then AMC takes the day. Online newspapers quote university representatives to have said that the college will have it's own building by the time the first batch reaches its final year. Another source said 2 to 3 years. But that's all talk and we shouldn't get our hopes high. ;__ ;

Since we're discussing the merits and demerits of Ameerudin, let's talk about Sheikh Zeyd, shall we. 
SZ is 3 years its senior. Better campus. We won't be its first batch. Pretty good hospital. Soon to come under govt. At the moment its status is unconfirmed till God knows when. Keeping this situation in mind, thoughts?

And yes, 84-85 seems like the safe bet. It'll be interesting to see which college will come after SIMS, at #4.


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Sheikh Zayed is not a government college so they had their own test thus getting there now is kind of out of the question... 

I was really bummed out about Ameer ud Din's campus as well or lack thereof but you can't always get what you want. Lahore's a cool place. Even if you have a crappy campus you can always hang out someplace nice. It's a give and take situation. The college will be good that I can assure you.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Where's Ameer-ud-Din medical college? :S Is it affiliated with the UHS? Ive never heard of it.


----------



## Iqra19 (Oct 3, 2012)

Its in Lahore... Yes, it is affiliated with UHS.... Jus go through the prospectus or Uhs site...


----------



## naqvi (Sep 17, 2012)

i have an aggregate of 83.6491.. do i stand a chance in f.j or amc? kindly help!

- - - Updated - - -

i have an aggergate of 83.6491.. kindly tell me what are my chances of admission in AMC or FJMC? kindly help!


----------



## Rija ajmal (Feb 18, 2013)

*What Abut The Present Building & Hostels Of AMC?*

Is It's present building doing well?what about hostels???& where the new building is being constructed?


----------

